# [Pentium 3] Passer d'un Katmai à un Coppermine

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Mon serveur dispoce d'une carte mère ABIT AB-BH6 ...  C'était mon premier "bon" pc ... Il tourne avec un P3 500Mhz (Katmai).

J'ai maintenant la possibilité d'upgradé vers un Coppermine à 733Mhz. D'après le wiki, voilà ce que ca doit être :

    * Katmai, 0,25 microns = 250 nm, 100 MHz FSB, ??? 32 ko cache L1, 512 ko cache L2

          o 450, 500, 550, 600 MHz

    * Katmai, 0,25 microns = 250 nm, 133 MHz FSB, ??? 32 ko cache L1, 512 ko cache L2

          o 533B, 600B MHz

    * Coppermine, 0,18 micron = 180 nm, 100 MHz FSB, 256 L2

          o 550E, 600E, 650, 700, 750, 800, 850, 1000, MHz

    * Coppermine, 0,18 micron = 180 nm, 133 MHz FSB, 256 L2

          o 533EB, 600EB, 667, 733, 800EB, 866, 933, 1000B, MHz

Alors, pour moi, ca doit être le premier Katmai ... et le dernier Coppermine ...

J'ai trouvé ceci : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/75-1/abit-bh6.html

ABIT BH6

Interface CPU	Slot One

Chipset	Intel 440 BX

Format	ATX

Fréquences de bus	66, 75, 83.3, 100, 112, 124, 133

Multiplicateurs	2x à 5x

Slots Mémoire	3 slots dimm 168 broches

Slots d’expansion	2 ISA, 5 PCI, 1 AGP

BIOS	Award

Gadgets	- T° chipset

- Tensions

- Vitesse ventilos

- Jumperless evolué

- Reglage Voltage

- Choix Ratio AGP

- SB Link

Prix	Environ 1000 Frs T.T.C.

Donc, ca doit être une bonne carte mère ... Et visiblement, elle supporte un FSB 133? (le processeur Coppermine est en 133 je pense, mon ancien est en 100). 

Voilà, c'est juste pour un tit avis .. Je pense stopé le serveur et le relancer après avoir retiré l'autre processeur et placé le nouveau. Mais, faut-il modifier quelques chose dans le bios? Jumper ?

Ah, dernière question : comment on retire un proco d'un slot 1 ? Car c'est toujours la guerre avec ce machin, trop bizare ...  J'ai vraiment pas envie de scandaliser ma carte mère   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

EDIT: je précise que le 733 vient d'une arch a base de RAMBUS contrairement à l'autre qui est un bon vieux SDRAM avec chipset 440BX  :Wink: 

Ah, le 733 n'a PAS de ventilateur (il y a une sorte de cagoule en plastique qui aspire l'air par l'alim) .. Ca risque pas de plantouzer à la longue ?

EDIT2: ok, nouveau proco retiré, ... il a 256K de L2, l'ancien en a 512 .... Mais, le nouveau à 33Mhz de plus sur le FSB et 233 Mh de plus dans la clocck .. Alors, intéressant ou non le remplacement ?

----------

## kwenspc

Pour retire le cpu c'est tout simple t'as 1 languette de chaque côté. tu les montes, tu débranches le ventilo et hop: tu peux virer la cartouche. 

au Reboot fais un setup dans le bios pour voir si tout va pour le mieux. ça devrait je pense...

edit: le remplacement est intéressant oui. au fait ta ram supporte le FSB à 133?

----------

## loopx

Heuuuuuuuu, la ram ....... heuuuuuuuuuuuu comment je peux voir ca ? On sait pas voir ca avec linux ? Ou dans le bios ...

C'est de la vieille ram ... 

Ben ... je pense que je vais faire un gros down de tout le système ...   vais jouer un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heuuuuuuuu, la ram ....... heuuuuuuuuuuuu comment je peux voir ca ?

 

Si tout vas bien c'est marqué dessus comme le port salut  :Laughing:  (une étiquette autocollante SDRAM PC133 ou quelque chose comme ça)

----------

## loopx

Je viens de tester  :Smile: 

Ca n'a pas été une mince affaire ... Mais voici le résultat :

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 735.002

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse up

bogomips        : 1471.26

clflush size    : 32
```

Pour le faire tourner, j'ai du retirer la seule barrete qui n'était po certufiée 133 ... J'ai mis en 133Mhz et 5.5 de multiplicateur ; sans ca, pas moyen ... En 100Mhz, je me retrouvais max avec un 550E   :Shocked: 

Puis, en 133 5.5 avec les 3 barettes de mémoire, plantage juste après la détection du matos (juste après le mount de la racine) ... Donc, j'ai supposé que c'était la mémoire ... J'ai plus que 256Mo maintenant  :Sad: 

Et avec tout ca, j'ai un processeur sans ventilateur (il n'en avait pas et tournait très bien ainsi) sauf que moi j'ai pas le système prévu et l'orientation du cpu est po la meme du coup, il chauffe beaucoup plus  :Sad: 

EDIT: j'ai du régler le cpu moi même en fait, car aucun pré-réglage n'existait pour ce cpu  :Very Happy:    mais bon, visiblement, ca tourne  :Smile:      mais trop chaud, radiateur brulant, il faut absolument un ventilo ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et avec tout ca, j'ai un processeur sans ventilateur (il n'en avait pas et tournait très bien ainsi) sauf que moi j'ai pas le système prévu et l'orientation du cpu est po la meme du coup, il chauffe beaucoup plus 
> 
> 

 

tu peux facilement démonter ce truc moisi et installer le ventirad de ton ancien cpu.

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   
> 
> Et avec tout ca, j'ai un processeur sans ventilateur (il n'en avait pas et tournait très bien ainsi) sauf que moi j'ai pas le système prévu et l'orientation du cpu est po la meme du coup, il chauffe beaucoup plus 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ah oui  :Surprised:   et tu crois que ce sera suffisant  :Surprised:  ?  Il ne chauffe pas plus ? 233Mhz en plus quand meme  :Very Happy: 

Vais essayer de démonter l'ancien ... Car c'est vrai que l'autre au moins, il a un ventilo qui tourne  :Smile:  pensait en rachetter un new mais si tu dit qu'on peut recup l'autre, je fonce sur l'occaz

EDIT: quoi que, ce serait peut être plus simple d'achetter un ventilo un rien plus large et de le visser avec de grosse vis dans le gros radiateur ... ce serait encore un meilleur refroidissement ...

----------

## geekounet

J'ai aussi un Coppermine, à 800Mhz (que j'ai remis en route depuis 3 semaines après plus d'un an down  :Razz: ) et pour le refroidissement ya juste petit radiateur classique et un ventilo minable d'athlon qui sert pas à grand chose, et avec ça il chauffe à 35°C max (30°C en moyenne) même après des heures de compilation. Et je me souviens qu'à une époque le ventilo d'origine s'était bloqué pendant plusieurs jours sans que je m'en rende compte, pris par la poussière, et ça chauffait qu'à 45°C. Bref avec ou sans ventilo la chaleur est acceptable (comparé à mon laptop qui a atteint le record de 127°C ya 3 jours, sans se couper...), ça chauffe l'hiver à moindre coup et le cpu vivra son temps normal, et voire même tu économises de l'énergie si tu ne met pas de ventilo (le cpu dégage toujours autant de chaleur, mais ton ventilo consomme de l'énergie en plus inutilement).

Sinon le tuning cpu j'y connais pas grand chose (pis quand j'y touche ça ne boot plus  :Razz: ), mais mon FSB est en auto (il a un range entre 137Mhz et 200Mhz apparemment si j'en crois le bios), le Vcore aussi, et le multiplicateur à 4.0x (donc comme j'ai 800Mhz au final, je suppose que mon FSB auto est à 200Mhz en fait ?). Par contre ma ram yen a une à 100Mhz et l'autre à 133Mhz, donc ça se limite à 100Mhz en fait, mais donc mystère pour le FSB, enfin j'y comprend pas tout... M'enfin la machine tourne super bien comme ça depuis des années, je ne m'en plains jamais.  :Smile: 

Mes 2 cents.

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah oui   et tu crois que ce sera suffisant  ?  Il ne chauffe pas plus ? 233Mhz en plus quand meme 
> 
> 

 

L'archi des coopermines a été amélioré  (gravure plus fine?), ça devrait pas chauffer plus ou alors pas énormément plus. J'en ai un sur mon serveur, un 600EB justement. Bah j'ai collé un potentiomètre sur le ventilo pour réduire sa vitesse. il fait dans les 30°C à peu près.

----------

## loopx

:p

étrange, mon radiateur, une fois le proco à 100%, devient brulant et ca devient très chaud pour les doigts ... 

Bah, demain, ventilo à 5 euro  et hop, serait sur de pas griller la maison de mon père  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bah, demain, ventilo à 5 euro  et hop, serait sur de pas griller la maison de mon père 

 

Hm, faut y aller fort pour qu'un pc prenne feu hein, c'est pas un P3 non overclocké sans ventilo qui prendrait feu, loin de là.  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Bah, demain, ventilo à 5 euro  et hop, serait sur de pas griller la maison de mon père  
> 
> Hm, faut y aller fort pour qu'un pc prenne feu hein, c'est pas un P3 non overclocké sans ventilo qui prendrait feu, loin de là. 

 

Oui, je suis un peu parano   :Embarassed: 

Pfff, j'ai un disque qui va me lacher ... la root fs en plus ... :

```

hdb: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: task_in_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdb: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: task_in_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
```

Il le faisait pas avant, possible que ce soit a cause du fsb ?

----------

## Tanki

ça pourrait aussi être un problème d'alim

tu as testé en enlevant le matos inutile pour voir ? (lecteur cd, carte son etc...)

mon coppermine chauffait aussi et j'ai du mettre un ventilo pour pas qu'il cale pour cause de grosse chaleur, surtout vu l'endroit où il était placé la ventilation était pas super optimale

pour avoir ton modèle exact de CPU, et avoir les spécifications qui vont bien, tu as sur la partie supérieure du processeur un tag avec tout plein de références avec notamment l'année et le pays de fabrication et un numéro de série

ça te permettra de déterminer la finesse de gravure, le fsb (marqué dessus sur certaines séries) et le cache CPU pour pouvoir affiner tes réglages BIOS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

faudrait que je trouve le moyen de retirer le ventilo+radiateur ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Très spécial cette "cartouche" ..

----------

